# ASA Speed change



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

imho the jump to 290 isn't all that much of an increase. some will push the 3% limit and be up around 300 but it still won't be all much. it will have more impact on the short draw shooters for sure. there's a lengthly discussion on the ASA forum about how much the change affects arrow impact, for example.

thing is, the increase doesn't apply to all the classes. the geezer class where i reside the limit stays the same....280. so i'm gonna guess it wasn't done to lure ibo shooters, rather it was a response to the desire of the customer base for more speed.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Not sure why they did it. Must be a play for IBO shooters or an alignment with NFAA rules. 

Its only 10 fps but its enough that I would have to change arrows or limbs. Doubt I'm doing either. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Daniel Boone said:


> Was this to get more IBO guys to do ASA?
> 
> Got to think it sure not helping the short draw guys.
> 
> ...


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

I sure am glad they didn't change the geezer class, as the older we get the less draw weight we can shoot comfortably. Those amazing muscles of yore could handle 80# with not much effort, but now it sometimes proves to be "pure drudgery" to pull over 50#. If they ever would change our class speed I would prefer it be "slower" rather than "faster" --- say like 260fps vice 280fps.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

my draw lenght is only 27 1/2 and i have no problem getting 290's shooting cxl's and long as i dont shoot a


----------



## bows_-_arrows (Oct 19, 2010)

treeman65 said:


> my draw lenght is only 27 1/2 and i have no problem getting 290's shooting cxl's and long as i dont shoot a


Which cxl's u shooting?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

This was set-up in a test format. The classes used were the ones figure that would not have the problem, acheiving the speed if they so desired to do so. About all I can say is, wait and see what comes of it. There is a little more info about it on the asa forum site if you wish to look deeper. Dee Faulks, put a little more info as to what and why.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

bows_-_arrows said:


> Which cxl's u shooting?


I use the CXL Pro 150s with 70 gr glue-in point with 20 grs of weight. Total weight, 282.3 grs. My Shadowcat at 56 pounds and 28 1/4" of measured draw hits 281.2 fps - checked at our State Championship.
Same CXL Pro 150 out of my Pearson MarXman set to a hair less than 56 pounds with 28 1/2" of measured draw hits 296.7 fps and 296.4. - checked by the shop chronograph and my personal chronograph.
Same Pearson bow with limbs maxed out - hair under 62 pounds ; Harvest Time HT3 with 80 gr glue-in point. Total weight, 322 grs. Chrongraph gives 298.6 fps.


----------



## Bowtech11 (Mar 21, 2006)

SonnyThomas said:


> I use the CXL Pro 150s with 70 gr glue-in point with 20 grs of weight. Total weight, 282.3 grs. My Shadowcat at 56 pounds and 28 1/4" of measured draw hits 281.2 fps - checked at our State Championship.
> Same CXL Pro 150 out of my Pearson MarXman set to a hair less than 56 pounds with 28 1/2" of measured draw hits 296.7 fps and 296.4. - checked by the shop chronograph and my personal chronograph.
> Same Pearson bow with limbs maxed out - hair under 62 pounds ; Harvest Time HT3 with 80 gr glue-in point. Total weight, 322 grs. Chrongraph gives 298.6 fps.


 PLease try to get good speed on 26.5 or 27 draw, I knew some that were shooting 275 cause they could not pull high weight


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Bowtech11 said:


> PLease try to get good speed on 26.5 or 27 draw, I knew some that were shooting 275 cause they could not pull high weight


i guess it all going to depend on what bow you want to shoot. I shot a bow at 27.875 AT 54 LBS with arrows wt 320gr. and was going through the chrono at 293. I guess it's all in how you set the bow up to get the speed . 

But, speed is a moot point....Have to hit the target first and formost.


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

I think its a great idea. Not from an ASA perspective but I think it shows that the ASA is willing to adjust to maybe in the future get a uniform set of rules. Kind of a we will move a little now you give a little and try a meet in the middle. I know it hurts the short dl guys a little but overall should be a positive for the future.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

elkhunter said:


> I sure am glad they didn't change the geezer class, as the older we get the less draw weight we can shoot comfortably. Those amazing muscles of yore could handle 80# with not much effort, but now it sometimes proves to be "pure drudgery" to pull over 50#. If they ever would change our class speed I would prefer it be "slower" rather than "faster" --- say like 260fps vice 280fps.


Exactly with the arthritis in my shoulders 60lbs about all I can mustard.

I personally always thought it was more fair to the short draw guys.

DB


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Didn't we just have two of these threads running strong for about a month after the change was announced? 

I'll cut to the end; people are still going to moan and cry about something either way, the same people will still win and the ASA will still maintain high attendance numbers.


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

i dunno but here's a possibility... could it be to lure more of the casual shooters who dont want to invest in a completely new rig or have to set up their bows completely differently for 3D? Currently, my hunting setup comes in around 290, and to get it down to the 280 mark would require more work, maybe new arrows, re-adjust sight, etc.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Maybe with all the new bows coming out with very high speed capabilities, do you think it was for them? 
These Speed bows can sometimes be difficult to DE-TUNE down to those slower speeds. As the technology increases there may be a day that 280 is considered slow as molasses.

Just thinkin'

Bill


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

threetoe said:


> Maybe with all the new bows coming out with very high speed capabilities, do you think it was for them?
> These Speed bows can sometimes be difficult to DE-TUNE down to those slower speeds. As the technology increases there may be a day that 280 is considered slow as molasses.
> 
> Just thinkin'
> ...


Tournament bows tend to be slower and long axle to axle. Long brace heigth. Maybe its for the manufactuers to sale those short faster bows. LOL
DB


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

the serious shooters will set their rigs accordingly to whatever rules are in place. the newb/casual shooter wont want to bother with it and choose to simply not go to the event if they think their equipment wont meet the rules.

i dont see much of a difference between 280-290, except perception.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

threetoe said:


> Maybe with all the new bows coming out with very high speed capabilities, do you think it was for them?
> *These Speed bows can sometimes be difficult to DE-TUNE down to those slower speeds*. As the technology increases there may be a day that 280 is considered slow as molasses.
> 
> Just thinkin'
> ...


I don't buy that for a second... It more of people being stubborn, bullheaded.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Yea Sonny...Maybe ego too?

Kinda like our club has set 3-D tournament rules which set the max speed at 300.
2 events ago the President set up a "Speed Trap". As the archers came around the corner, their score cards were lifted and they were required to shoot thru a brand new chrono.
One guy was at 336fps and screamed bloody murder when he was disqualified. I was shooting 292 that day.

Bill


----------



## RJseniorpro (Jan 12, 2009)

I have always shot the ASA's around 282 fps and the IBO around 300 to305. This required two different set ups and this stands true for most of us that follow both orgs. Over the years of competing I feel that shooting out to 50 yards in the IBO that this speed works best for me. I have a 30" draw so speed is no factor, but I don't think it is that important. I think shooting a very accurate set up and being comfortable in aiming is the key to success. Believe me I have tried it all and give me a 60# Bow that fits me to a tee and I am a happy archer. Now to the point I want to make....I don't know why the ASA made this move, but it has changed my set up for the future. I would have two set ups in the past, but not now. I have already set up two Bows to compete in ASA and IBO, with no changes. One primary and one backup set at 295fps. I feel this set up will work best for me, maybe not everyone. I don't post on here much, so don't bash me too hard. Thanks....


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Here; Read it......... 
http://asaforum.com/index.php?topic=7549.msg49773#msg49773


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Randall,
I don't think you have any worries about being bashed here..... If they don't know who you are in the Archery /3d world. I feel sorry for them. Shoot, I'll even admit to this......I still have in my archery stuff, the old Hoyt pic of you with Scott Schultz, and right now the third guys name escapes me.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Most I know who shoot IBO shoot allot more than 300fps.

I assume most will still have two riggs.
DB


----------



## RJseniorpro (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for the comment, the third man was Todd Herrman, it was 1991.....Randall


----------



## SNAPTHIS (Jan 16, 2003)

just a guess for the coming year in ASA. My guess is you are going to see the longest ranges in the last 15 years and heres why. With the mckenzie targets no longer being supplied but purchased by the ASA good business says preserve the targets but dont destroy the egos of your shooters hence the 10 ring size increase and the slight fps increase people will score about the same on ranges that yardage wise might be the longest alot of people have ever seen on average. Think about why the 14 is now gone but was here when the targets were supplied. These are just good business decisions to help the ASA continue to be as good as it's been. Once again just my guess but on Saturday in Florida when your walking off your range you'll think about this post. Snapthis


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

SNAPTHIS said:


> just a guess for the coming year in ASA. My guess is you are going to see the longest ranges in the last 15 years and heres why. With the mckenzie targets no longer being supplied but purchased by the ASA good business says preserve the targets but dont destroy the egos of your shooters hence the 10 ring size increase and the slight fps increase people will score about the same on ranges that yardage wise might be the longest alot of people have ever seen on average. Think about why the 14 is now gone but was here when the targets were supplied. These are just good business decisions to help the ASA continue to be as good as it's been. Once again just my guess but on Saturday in Florida when your walking off your range you'll think about this post. Snapthis


Senior open class they should be farther. I agree with you. Darn 35 and under kick my butt! LOL Guys I shoot with never set a target that close. Good luck this coming year.
DB
DB


----------



## VAN DAM (Feb 16, 2010)

I think overall it is positive, should make it easier for anyone to go shoot bow novice or hunter and not have to worry about turning down their bow and resighting it in. I kinda like the idea because i wanted to try some IBO and now i wont feel as disadvantaged shooting 295. Doesnt seem to be much interest in my apex 7 in classifieds now though, must be to slow


----------



## bowjoe1800 (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey Randall, did you give that a motorcycle a chance and keep it? Joe @ the IBO worlds.


----------



## 300MAG (Nov 26, 2005)

threetoe said:


> Maybe with all the new bows coming out with very high speed capabilities, do you think it was for them?
> These Speed bows can sometimes be difficult to DE-TUNE down to those slower speeds. As the technology increases there may be a day that 280 is considered slow as molasses.
> 
> Just thinkin'
> ...


----------



## BStokes (Dec 10, 2008)

The reason for the increase is to lure IBO shooters to ASA. It had to do with the target change in IBO. ASA felt it could lure some shooters from IBO because a lot of shooters wanted to continue to shoot McKenzies. I hope this answers your question Dan.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

BStokes said:


> The reason for the increase is to lure IBO shooters to ASA. It had to do with the target change in IBO. ASA felt it could lure some shooters from IBO because a lot of shooters wanted to continue to shoot McKenzies. I hope this answers your question Dan.


Hey now us older guys can only pull 60lbs LOL Not as young as we once were and Arthitus aint helping:tongue:

Thanks buddy and hope you have a great year in 2013:thumbs_up

Watch out Ole Art Brown coming to get some.

DB


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

SNAPTHIS said:


> With the mckenzie targets no longer being supplied but purchased by the ASA


I must have missed this. If so, then addition to normal procedures the ASA may have to truck the targets not bought?


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

BStokes said:


> The reason for the increase is to lure IBO shooters to ASA. It had to do with the target change in IBO. ASA felt it could lure some shooters from IBO because a lot of shooters wanted to continue to shoot McKenzies. I hope this answers your question Dan.


So LD Falks didn't tell us the truth? http://asaforum.com/index.php?topic=7549.msg49773#msg49773


----------



## ibo73503 (Nov 26, 2009)

will the federation shoots go by the new speed limits? I am planning on shooting the federation shoots in Michigan and don't want any surprises when we get to them.


----------



## STRICNINE (Oct 22, 2012)

SNAPTHIS said:


> just a guess for the coming year in ASA. My guess is you are going to see the longest ranges in the last 15 years and heres why. With the mckenzie targets no longer being supplied but purchased by the ASA good business says preserve the targets but dont destroy the egos of your shooters hence the 10 ring size increase and the slight fps increase people will score about the same on ranges that yardage wise might be the longest alot of people have ever seen on average. Think about why the 14 is now gone but was here when the targets were supplied. These are just good business decisions to help the ASA continue to be as good as it's been. Once again just my guess but on Saturday in Florida when your walking off your range you'll think about this post. Snapthis


Actually I'll be thinking about a cold beer. lol


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

SonnyThomas said:


> So LD Falks didn't tell us the truth? http://asaforum.com/index.php?topic=7549.msg49773#msg49773


yeah, who ya gonna believe, eh?


----------



## chromes-z7 (Dec 18, 2010)

BStokes said:


> The reason for the increase is to lure IBO shooters to ASA. It had to do with the target change in IBO. ASA felt it could lure some shooters from IBO because a lot of shooters wanted to continue to shoot McKenzies. I hope this answers your question Dan.


anyone else sad about IBO and Rinehart? I sure am....


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

ibo73503 said:


> will the federation shoots go by the new speed limits? I am planning on shooting the federation shoots in Michigan and don't want any surprises when we get to them.


Yes......but I also think that Michigan still has that outlaw class.....


----------



## shamus275 (Oct 10, 2010)

MI is following the new speed limits and still has the Outlaw class. 

www.miasaarchery.com


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

chromes-z7 said:


> anyone else sad about IBO and Rinehart? I sure am....


Nope. Heck, ASA shooters around my area don't even support clubs that went all McKenzies. Least wise they shoot at clubs that have lots of Rineharts....


----------



## RJseniorpro (Jan 12, 2009)

*Hey Joe*



bowjoe1800 said:


> Hey Randall, did you give that a motorcycle a chance and keep it? Joe @ the IBO worlds.


No, I sold the Bike, I sometimes wish I hadn't though....Maybe later on I will try another one....


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> Hey now us older guys can only pull 60lbs
> 
> DB


60 pounds??? speak for yourself, you old geezer. i'd pop my eyeballs tryin' to pull 60 all day...not to mention developing the granddaddy of all hernias. then again, maybe you just ain't old enough yet.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

carlosii said:


> 60 pounds??? speak for yourself, you old geezer. i'd pop my eyeballs tryin' to pull 60 all day...not to mention developing the granddaddy of all hernias. then again, maybe you just ain't old enough yet.


Carlos, I just checked, Daniel "Kid" Boone is only 55 years old. I'm still trying to figure out geezer status though. I think bhtr3d said it depends on your altitude. Or was that attitude? 
What geezer division am I in? I mean, I can still pull 62 pounds pretty descent. Keep my Shadowcat and Pearson in the 55/56 pound range to stay within the speed limit, 281 and 285 fps respectively.


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

Sonny --- Carlosii is in the "geezer class" --- they call em Senior Masters, and they can only pull 50# --- Dan'l Boone has got a quite a few years to go yet before he reaches such an elite, elevated status. The only real problem with that class is,that before you can move up to the next class you have to take that long, last ride thru the "pearly gates"--- If you go on their range you will see half of em sitting on their stools taking a "power snooze" --- oh well.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

elkhunter said:


> Sonny --- Carlosii is in the "geezer class" --- they call em Senior Masters, and they can only pull 50# --- Dan'l Boone has got a quite a few years to go yet before he reaches such an elite, elevated status. The only real problem with that class is,that before you can move up to the next class you have to take that long, last ride thru the "pearly gates"--- If you go on their range you will see half of em sitting on their stools taking a "power snooze" --- oh well.


:lol3:


----------



## STRICNINE (Oct 22, 2012)

What do you want to bet that the foam target doesn't know if you hit the 12 ring at 270fps or 290fps?:eek2:


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

elkhunter said:


> Sonny --- Carlosii is in the "geezer class" --- they call em Senior Masters, and they can only pull 50# --- Dan'l Boone has got a quite a few years to go yet before he reaches such an elite, elevated status. The only real problem with that class is,that before you can move up to the next class you have to take that long, last ride thru the "pearly gates"--- If you go on their range you will see half of em sitting on their stools taking a "power snooze" --- oh well.


power snooze my eye...we are feeling the Force... the Force is strong in us geezer Jedi but we must re-charge once in awhile.


----------



## gadogg2004 (Jul 19, 2010)

*Speed change*

Not really sure why they change spped limit.. But its only for classes tht shoot 45 yrds or more.. But really who cares accuracy over speed is what you need


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

Oh, I got it now --- "the force" --- yer stool is made of steel, and you have a magnet in yer underwear !!!


----------

